# Penso ...



## Soloconilcuore (13 Gennaio 2018)

scrivete i vostri pensieri, qualcosa di importante per voi, una vostra riflessione,una decisione da prendere,
qualsiasi cosa che pensate e che volete condividere.

inizio io....

penso che l'italia e messa male.

penso che la simpatia di.....( non faccio il nome, perchè non mi piace litigare, non ho proprio voglia. ) non ha limiti
un uomo che ha sopportato col sorriso le brutture della vita, dovrei solo imparare che da te.  complimenti e tanti belle cose.  

penso che... il mio amore tu non lo meriti.


a seguire e ciao.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Gennaio 2018)

Penso che sempre più che ...pensare a cosa gli altri possono fare per noi, dobbiamo pensare noi cosa possiamo fare per gli altri e per noi.


----------



## ologramma (14 Gennaio 2018)

penso di essere appagato dalla vita e dalle situazioni
penso di dare ancora molto .........????????

che mi fai pensà di prima mattina :sonar:


----------



## Soloconilcuore (14 Gennaio 2018)

*Penso.....*

Penso che oggi sia una bella giornata; e meriterebbe di essere vissuta in una bella passeggiata insieme alle figlie e  baciati dal sole invece che pensare e ripensare a ciò che è stato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Gennaio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> penso di essere appagato dalla vita e dalle situazioni
> penso di dare ancora molto .........????????
> 
> che mi fai pensà di prima mattina :sonar:


bravo!!!! Buona domenica


----------



## Soloconilcuore (27 Gennaio 2018)

penso a chi mi può aiutare

penso che devo scrivere un minimo di tot messaggi per inviare messaggi privati

che questo 3d lo iniziato io

soloconilcuore e disincantato sono la stessa persona, chiedo scusa amici, ma ho problemi per entrare con il mio nick.
e ho dovuto registrarmi di nuovo, sperando di non perdere niente.
un abbraccio a tutti.


----------



## perplesso (27 Gennaio 2018)

disincatato ha detto:


> penso a chi mi può aiutare
> 
> penso che devo scrivere un minimo di tot messaggi per inviare messaggi privati
> 
> ...


in che consiste il problema?   devo unificarti i nick?


----------



## Soloconilcuore (28 Gennaio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> in che consiste il problema?   devo unificarti i nick?


ciao perplesso 
Ti ho mandato ieri sera un messaggio in privato da soloconilcuore, lo hai ricevuto?
vorrei scriverti in privato , ma per il momento non mi è concesso.
A domani  grazie


----------



## perplesso (28 Gennaio 2018)

sì ti ho anche risposto.

se non riesci ad entrare più col vecchio nick, posso unificarti gli account e renderti il tuo vecchio nick


----------



## Soloconilcuore (28 Gennaio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì ti ho anche risposto.
> 
> se non riesci ad entrare più col vecchio nick, posso unificarti gli account e renderti il tuo vecchio nick


ciao perplesso, 
ma con questa operazione, perdo i messaggi privati di soloconilcuore ?


----------



## perplesso (28 Gennaio 2018)

disincatato ha detto:


> ciao perplesso,
> ma con questa operazione, perdo i messaggi privati di soloconilcuore ?


al contrario,recuperi tutto.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (28 Gennaio 2018)

Ok allo quando puoi grazie


----------



## perplesso (28 Gennaio 2018)

fatto, dovresti avere tutto adesso


----------



## Soloconilcuore (28 Gennaio 2018)

Grazie


----------



## perplesso (28 Gennaio 2018)

prego


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (28 Gennaio 2018)

Si può ancora pensare o dobbiamo considerare il 3d svaccato? 



Vabbè, dai. Penso.

Penso, ogni volta che entro nel forum, che bene bene non mi faccia. Leggere delle corna altrui mi intristisce e inacidisce e più penso che mi fa male e più mi chiedo perchè e più mi viene in mente se non abbia qualcosa di irrisolto per concludere che vengo per affezione ma mi ritrovo a parlare delle stesse cose e penso che non vada bene perchè se si è accettato qualcosa di brutto non ha senso rivangarlo all'infinito ma spesso l'argomento qui è il corno dunque gira che ti rigira ritorno a bomba. 


:sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:


:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Gennaio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Si può ancora pensare o dobbiamo considerare il 3d svaccato?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tesorooo :inlove:


----------



## Lostris (28 Gennaio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Si può ancora pensare o dobbiamo considerare il 3d svaccato?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Penso che chi sta bene, intendo bene veramente, non frequenti questo posto.

Non ne ha bisogno.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (28 Gennaio 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> tesorooo :inlove:



:inlove::inlove::inlove::abbraccio:


Visto che pensieri altissimi? :rotfl:


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (28 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Penso che chi sta bene, intendo bene veramente, non frequenti questo posto.
> 
> Non ne ha bisogno.


Ecco. 


Grazie.


Addio, mondo crudele.


----------



## Lostris (28 Gennaio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Ecco.
> 
> 
> Grazie.
> ...



Ma no... giusto qualcosina ancora da sistemare.

Chi non ce l’ha...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma no... giusto qualcosina ancora da sistemare.
> 
> Chi non ce l’ha...


Le relazioni sono un argomento interessante.
Non so se esistano altri forum sull’argomento di un livello accettabile.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (29 Gennaio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Si può ancora pensare o dobbiamo considerare il 3d svaccato?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 questo 3d andrà avanti per sempre.
benvenuta.:umile:


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (29 Gennaio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma no... giusto qualcosina ancora da sistemare.
> 
> Chi non ce l’ha...


Credo abbia ragione Brunetta:



Brunetta ha detto:


> Le relazioni sono un argomento interessante.
> Non so se esistano altri forum sull’argomento di un livello accettabile.



discutere delle relazioni, anche quando non c'è nulla di prorompentemente urgente da risolvere, è cosa che mi interessa e sui social mordi e fuggi è cosa impossibile. Altri luoghi che ho frequentato non mi hanno soddisfatta, ciòperdunque sto qua 



Soloconilcuore ha detto:


> questo 3d andrà avanti per sempre.
> benvenuta.:umile:


Grazie; benvenuto (nel forum) anche a te


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2018)

Oggi penso che il mondo è pieno di paraculi , e pensano di farla franca


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Oggi penso che il mondo è pieno di paraculi , e pensano di farla franca


Il dramma è che ci riescono


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Il dramma è che ci riescono


 :facepalm: ogni tanto fermarli


----------



## patroclo (29 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Oggi penso che il mondo è pieno di paraculi , e pensano di farla franca


...mi hai chiamato ?


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...mi hai chiamato ?


 pure tu?


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> pure tu?


Come pure tu? Lui è il re, be facciamo il principe va


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Come pure tu? Lui è il re, be facciamo il principe va


 miiiii devo fare attenzione anche a lui. Che vita di merda:rotfl:


----------



## patroclo (29 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> pure tu?


THE KING OF PARACULE !!!:sorriso2:....ma non sono cattivo....



Nocciola ha detto:


> Come pure tu? Lui è il re, be facciamo il principe va


.....già degradato......:incazzato:


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> THE KING OF PARACULE !!!:sorriso2:....ma non sono cattivo....
> 
> 
> 
> .....già degradato......:incazzato:


:rotfl::rotfl: ti credi re, ma non tutti la pensano così


----------



## Nocciola (29 Gennaio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> THE KING OF PARACULE !!!:sorriso2:....ma non sono cattivo....
> 
> 
> 
> .....già degradato......:incazzato:


Non volevo darti troppa importanza ..  
Però con un minimo sforzo raggiungi facilmente il gradino più alto del podio


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2018)

Penso...che è dilagante la mancanza di assunzione di responsabilità a livello asilo “ha cominciato luiiiii!”


----------



## The guardian (30 Gennaio 2018)

........penso sempre a lei....ancora e sempre.....


----------



## Lostris (30 Gennaio 2018)

Penso che spesso si confonde l’attaccamento a determinate sensazioni con l’attaccamento alla persona che te le ha fatte vivere.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2018)

Penso che non vorrei pensare più a niente.


(cit. Made in Italy)



Lostris ha detto:


> Penso che spesso si confonde l’attaccamento a determinate sensazioni con l’attaccamento alla persona che te le ha fatte vivere.


Penso che tu abbia ragione.



Lostris ha detto:


> Penso che chi sta bene, intendo bene veramente, non frequenti questo posto.
> 
> Non ne ha bisogno.


Sì, Houston. Ho un problema. 
Io ho bisogno di persone un po' più vere.
Che si palesino il più possibile per come sono.
Ho bisogno di persone con cui essere un po' di più me stesso.
Sono stanco di avere simulacri di identità e relazioni apparenti.
A parte mia moglie il panorama che ho attorno in massima parte è sconfortante.
Sono stanco di ricevere porno dagli amici maschi.
E stanco di dover sorridere quando non ho voglia alle amicizie femminili.
Sono stanco di non poter fare nella realtà discorsi un po' più profondi ma di partecipare a dibattiti oziosi già ascoltati mille volte o di assecondare dissertazioni conformiste.
Restare qui mi dà la speranza di poter entrare in contatto un po' di più con le anime delle persone e non con i personaggi che vogliono rappresentare, salvo anche quando qui si costruiscono personaggi.
Sono stanco del perbenismo e dell'ipocrisia. Dell'omologazione e della manipolazione.
Sono stanco anche della pesantezza che domina tutta questa leggerezza.
Se vogliamo essere leggeri, lo si faccia profondamente.
Ridendo di noi, sorridendo a chi vive.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (1 Febbraio 2018)

Penso che la ricchezza e la bellezza poco contano se la sfiga ti perseguita.
 La mia vicina.
 Lasciata dal marito per una giovane moldava, si ammala seriamente e trova un compagno amorevole. Salvo stamattina scoprire che l'animale ci prova con la donna delle pulizie. Stronzo, coglione. Da prendere a calci nel sedere per farlo sparire dalla faccia della terra.


----------



## disincantata (1 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Penso che la ricchezza e la bellezza poco contano se la sfiga ti perseguita.
> La mia vicina.
> Lasciata dal marito per una giovane moldava, si ammala seriamente e trova un compagno amorevole. Salvo stamattina scoprire che l'animale ci prova con la donna delle pulizie. Stronzo, coglione. Da prendere a calci nel sedere per farlo sparire dalla faccia della terra.


Triste per la malattia seria di lei, comunque si salvano in pochi, davvero in pochi.

Poche notti fa uno ha patcheggato sotto le nostre finestre, finestrino aperto, ed era in viva voce con una e la telefonata era chiaramente 'intima'.  Dopo un bel po' mio marito si e' scocciato, per le voci, molto alte, e' sceso (non e' da lui, evita le scale come la peste, questo si e' scusato  ed e' partito a razzo.
A mio marito sembrava di conoscerlo. Ho raccontato a mia figlia il tutto, lei gli ha chiesto il tipo di auto,  ed era un suo ex professore, che ha il box li vicino, sposato con due bimbi piccoli. Bell'uomo, non passa inosservato. 
Manco si limitano ad andare a letto con un'altra,  si divertono pure a fare telefonate 'pesanti' subito dopo essere arrivati a casa.
Sara' poi un caso, ma proprio lui anni fa disse a mia figlia, di una tipa strana che gira in modo appariscente in paese, che questa lo faceva di mestiere, mi viene  ora il dubbio fosse cliente. Sempre sia vero lo faccia a pagamento,  lei. Ovvio sposata, figli,  marito benestante.  
Conosciamo chi abbiamo nel letto?


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Triste per la malattia seria di lei, comunque si salvano in pochi, davvero in pochi.
> 
> Poche notti fa uno ha patcheggato sotto le nostre finestre, finestrino aperto, ed era in viva voce con una e la telefonata era chiaramente 'intima'.  Dopo un bel po' mio marito si e' scocciato, per le voci, molto alte, e' sceso (non e' da lui, evita le scale come la peste, questo si e' scusato  ed e' partito a razzo.
> A mio marito sembrava di conoscerlo. Ho raccontato a mia figlia il tutto, lei gli ha chiesto il tipo di auto,  ed era un suo ex professore, che ha il box li vicino, sposato con due bimbi piccoli. Bell'uomo, non passa inosservato.
> ...


no assolutamente, pensiamo di conoscere il nostro compagno, in realtà conosciamo solo la parte che ci permette di vedere.
Tipico sentir dire " no mio marito non è il tipo da fare certe cose"  e poi mezzi vicinato lo sa tranne la diretta interessata


----------



## disincantata (1 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no assolutamente, pensiamo di conoscere il nostro compagno, in realtà conosciamo solo la parte che ci permette di vedere.
> Tipico sentir dire " no mio marito non è il tipo da fare certe cose"  e poi mezzi vicinato lo sa tranne la diretta interessata



Purtroppo  succede spesso e volentieri,  ed anche quando sono furbi e non lo sanno i vicini, si fanno lo stesso i cavoli loro all'insaputa del coniuge.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (3 Febbraio 2018)

Penso che le amanti le riconosci da come si pongono in whatsapp. 3 dei miei contatti che so per certo essere amanti di uomini sposati (loro separate) non hanno foto profilo nè stato nè ultimo accesso. Paura, eh? :rotfl:


A latere penso che la fine che fanno le separate è esattamente quella dell'amante. Frequentissimo. 
Gli uomini forse no. Bho.


----------



## Foglia (3 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Penso che le amanti le riconosci da come si pongono in whatsapp. 3 dei miei contatti che so per certo essere amanti di uomini sposati (loro separate) non hanno foto profilo nè stato nè ultimo accesso. Paura, eh? :rotfl:
> 
> 
> A latere penso che la fine che fanno le separate è esattamente quella dell'amante. Frequentissimo.
> Gli uomini forse no. Bho.


Mah. Se loro sono separate, direi che hanno poco di cui avere paura. L'avrà più che altro  (o la dovrebbe avere) quello con cui vanno a letto, qualora appunto impegnato.

Poi mica detto che per le separate la condizione di amante sia  "la fine": lo diventa quando allo svago si sostituisce qualcosa che fa ambire ad essere la legittima. Il che, specie rapportato ad uno impegnato, e' pura utopia destinata a diventare sofferenza, frustrazione.

Di principio però il problema non è certo di quella libera.

Per gli uomini secondo me vale ugual principio, forse in media sanno scindere e distinguere meglio cio' che è semplice "sollazzo" da quello che è una. "sistemazione". E alla sistemazione credo diano maggior valore. Ma non sono poi tanto sicura che sia prerogativa prevalente degli uomini.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Penso che le amanti le riconosci da come si pongono in whatsapp. 3 dei miei contatti che so per certo essere amanti di uomini sposati (loro separate) non hanno foto profilo nè stato nè ultimo accesso. Paura, eh? :rotfl:
> 
> 
> A latere penso che la fine che fanno le separate è esattamente quella dell'amante. Frequentissimo.
> Gli uomini forse no. Bho.


Io ho foto e orario di collegamento 
Come dici giustamente tu il non averlo insospettirebbe molto di più


----------



## Skorpio (3 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Penso che le amanti le riconosci da come si pongono in whatsapp. 3 dei miei contatti che so per certo essere amanti di uomini sposati (loro separate) non hanno foto profilo nè stato nè ultimo accesso. Paura, eh? :rotfl:
> 
> A latere penso che la fine che fanno le separate è esattamente quella dell'amante. Frequentissimo.
> Gli uomini forse no. Bho.


Ci sta anche che non rendano pubblici questi dati perché hanno più situazioni da smazzare contemporaneamente

E non vogliono dare spiegazioni a uomini fortissimi e durissimi, ma che si cagano addosso al volo se ti vedono online ma non con loro.

Anche se sono sposati e tu sei l'amante, e quindi in teoria non dovrebbero rompere il cazzo   (maddeche' :rotfl: )


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (5 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mah. Se loro sono separate, direi che hanno poco di cui avere paura. L'avrà più che altro  (o la dovrebbe avere) quello con cui vanno a letto, qualora appunto impegnato.
> 
> *
> Eh. Ma se la di lui consorte la scopre qualche cazzetto da smazzare ce l'hanno anche loro.*
> ...





Nocciola ha detto:


> Io ho foto e orario di collegamento
> Come dici giustamente tu il non averlo insospettirebbe molto di più



Eo rimasta che avevi avuto un amante anni fa da sposata. Ora non so se sei più tale (amante e sposata) ma con questo post ti dichiari. Buon per te che hai la libertà di mostrarti in foto su wa 



Skorpio ha detto:


> Ci sta anche che non rendano pubblici questi dati perché hanno più situazioni da smazzare contemporaneamente
> 
> E non vogliono dare spiegazioni a uomini fortissimi e durissimi, ma che si cagano addosso al volo se ti vedono online ma non con loro.
> 
> Anche se sono sposati e tu sei l'amante, e quindi in teoria non dovrebbero rompere il cazzo   (maddeche' :rotfl: )



Le riconosci anche dai profili fb, blindatissimi. Foto di cent'anni fa e sempre la stessa in copertina: profili morti che rinnegano l'essenza dell'essere presenti in un social.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Eo rimasta che avevi avuto un amante anni fa da sposata. Ora non so se sei più tale (amante e sposata) ma con questo post ti dichiari. Buon per te che hai la libertà di mostrarti in foto su wa


Dichiarata in che senso? Se fossi amante o non amante comunque non mi verrebbe mai in mente di togliere foto e data. Se lo facesse mio marito sarebbe il primo motivo di sospetto.  In effetti mi ha stupito il tuo post. 
La cosa della libertà mi lascia  più che altro perchè non la capisco


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Le riconosci anche dai profili fb, blindatissimi. Foto di cent'anni fa e sempre la stessa in copertina: profili morti che rinnegano l'essenza dell'essere presenti in un social.


Mi spieghi anche questo? 
Giuro che mi sto scervellando sui motivi
Ho diverse amiche che hanno relazioni ma hanno profili fb normalissimi, magari blindati ai non amici. 
Mi stai aprendo un mondo


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi spieghi anche questo?
> Giuro che mi sto scervellando sui motivi
> Ho diverse amiche che hanno relazioni ma hanno profili fb normalissimi, magari blindati ai non amici.
> Mi stai aprendo un mondo


Io ci stavo pensando in solitudine :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ci stavo pensando in solitudine :mexican:



Ah ecco meno male che non sono la sola


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (5 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io ho foto e orario di collegamento
> Come dici giustamente tu il non averlo insospettirebbe molto di più


Ti sei dichiarata nel senso che se ti senti chiamata in causa direttamente con "io" mi dici che sei amante anche se hai foto e ultimo accesso. Ma non è un processo, era solo una mia considerazione vedendo quei profili così tristi


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Ti sei dichiarata nel senso che se ti senti chiamata in causa direttamente con "io" mi dici che sei amante anche se hai foto e ultimo accesso. Ma non è un processo, era solo una mia considerazione vedendo quei profili così tristi


Ah ok. Figurati, non mi sento sotto processo,
Ma mi speghi il resto, la storia della libertà e dei profili
Cioè perchè se tradisco devo togliere foto e orari?


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (5 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Mi spieghi anche questo?
> Giuro che mi sto scervellando sui motivi
> Ho diverse amiche che hanno relazioni ma hanno profili fb normalissimi, magari blindati ai non amici.
> Mi stai aprendo un mondo



Alcune amanti che conosco hanno profili inaccessibili, sai di queli che devi avere un milione di filtri e controllare tutto. Salvo averne uno ufficiale per i popolo di parenti e amici "normali"


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Alcune amanti che conosco hanno profili inaccessibili, sai di queli che devi avere un milione di filtri e controllare tutto. Salvo averne uno ufficiale per i popolo di parenti e amici "normali"


Vabbè, ma il profilo segreto dedicato.
Un po’ come Lothar.
Ma è roba da professionisti.


----------



## ologramma (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Alcune amanti che conosco hanno profili inaccessibili, sai di queli che devi avere un milione di filtri e controllare tutto. Salvo averne uno ufficiale per i popolo di parenti e amici "normali"


peccato alla curiosità ed ai like degli amici si può risalire anche ai profili più blindati , ma questo a dire che hanno o sono amanti ce ne vuole :sonar:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> peccato alla curiosità ed ai like degli amici si può risalire anche ai profili più blindati , ma questo a dire che hanno o sono amanti ce ne vuole :sonar:


Ma no!
Il profilo per professionisti non ha amici che sono riconducibili a lui.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (5 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ah ok. Figurati, non mi sento sotto processo,
> Ma mi speghi il resto, la storia della libertà e dei profili
> Cioè perchè se tradisco devo togliere foto e orari?


Io non lo so di preciso:rotfl:.  Magari le mogli dei loro amanti hanno dei sospetti, magari il marito le ha registrate come Gigino carrozziere o forse, come dice Skorpio, hanno altri intrallazzi e non intendono far vedere i propri movimenti. Certo però che dev'esse 'na vitaccia


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Alcune amanti che conosco hanno profili inaccessibili, sai di queli che devi avere un milione di filtri e controllare tutto. Salvo averne uno ufficiale per i popolo di parenti e amici "normali"


ah ok quindi doppio profilo. Troppo lavoro
Ora capisco


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (5 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma il profilo segreto dedicato.
> Un po’ come Lothar.
> Ma è roba da professionisti.


Esattamente. Sai quanti ce n'è? Professionisti poi. Mezzecalzette sfigate direi 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no!
> Il profilo per professionisti non ha amici che sono riconducibili a lui.


Molti toppano con i tag, solo i fuoriclasse riescono bene.


----------



## ologramma (5 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no!
> Il profilo per professionisti non ha amici che sono riconducibili a lui.[/QUOTE
> ho detto gli altri like di conoscenti e amici , non dovresti mai pigiare il ditino alzato


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Io non lo so di preciso:rotfl:.  Magari le mogli dei loro amanti hanno dei sospetti, magari il marito le ha registrate come Gigino carrozziere o forse, come dice Skorpio, hanno altri intrallazzi e non intendono far vedere i propri movimenti. *Certo però che dev'esse 'na vitaccia *


mamma mia, davvero. Che vita!
E soprattutto figurati se tolgo la mia foto per l'esigenza del mio Eventuale  amante
L'orario poi mi resta incomprensibile


----------



## ologramma (5 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> mamma mia, davvero. Che vita!
> E soprattutto figurati se tolgo la mia foto per l'esigenza del mio Eventuale  amante
> L'orario poi mi resta incomprensibile


ricordati che essere e presentarsi a viso aperto non desta preoccupazione nell'altra parte e li così come altre foto per cui se non si ricollega a qualcosa c'è poco da scoprire


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (5 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> mamma mia, davvero. Che vita!
> E soprattutto figurati se tolgo la mia foto per l'esigenza del mio Eventuale  amante
> L'orario poi mi resta incomprensibile



Ti do la buonanotte alle 23 con tanti bacini e poi tu vedi che sono connessa a mezzanotte, poi online per mezz'ora (non con te), poi alle 2 di notte. Al mattino accedo alle 7 ma ti do il buongiorno alle 8 dicendoti che mi sono appena svegliata. Esempio. 

Per la mia esperienza gli amanti sono molto più gelosi dei coniugi.


----------



## ologramma (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Ti do la buonanotte alle 23 con tanti bacini e poi tu vedi che sono connessa a mezzanotte, poi online per mezz'ora (non con te), poi alle 2 di notte. Al mattino accedo alle 7 ma ti do il buongiorno alle 8 dicendoti che mi sono appena svegliata. Esempio.


ma che ci fai così sprovveduti:sonar: ce manca solo  che diamo la password di qui allora si che so cassi amari


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Ti do la buonanotte alle 23 con tanti bacini e poi tu vedi che sono connessa a mezzanotte, poi online per mezz'ora (non con te), poi alle 2 di notte. Al mattino accedo alle 7 ma ti do il buongiorno alle 8 dicendoti che mi sono appena svegliata. Esempio.
> 
> Per la mia esperienza gli amanti sono molto più gelosi dei coniugi.


Oddio! Io pensavo a un eventuale reazione del marito non mi ha sfiorato l'idea dell'amante geloso
Io mi collego anche alle 4 del mattino per litigare con mio figlio, pensa che pensieri gli darei:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Dopodichè un amante che mi chiede spiegazioni sul collegamento wup e non lo fa scherzando credo che non sarebbe la persona giusta per me


----------



## Skorpio (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Io non lo so di preciso:rotfl:.  Magari le mogli dei loro amanti hanno dei sospetti, magari il marito le ha registrate come Gigino carrozziere o forse, come dice Skorpio, hanno altri intrallazzi e non intendono far vedere i propri movimenti. Certo però che dev'esse 'na vitaccia


Credo che sia la vita "social" in genere.

Lasci inevitabilmente tracce di te, tuo malgrado o con tua grande gioia

Anche qui, tanto x dire, c'è chi sceglie in impostazioni profilo, di "nascondere" la data e ora dell' ultimo collegamento.

Il capire il perché è difficilissimo, credo che le motivazioni individuali siano le più disparate.

Occhiverdi scriveva che la sua ex postava foto abbracciata al nuovo uomo per fare a lui un dispetto.

Io posso pensare che tu non mi replichi perché mi odi a morte

Ognuno acquisisce propri convincimenti.

E la rete favorisce ogni elucubrazione possibile


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> Brunetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma no!
> ...


Ma non si tratta di profili dedicati.
Quelli non hanno nemmeno sei gradi di separazione.


----------



## Foglia (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Eo rimasta che avevi avuto un amante anni fa da sposata. Ora non so se sei più tale (amante e sposata) ma con questo post ti dichiari. Buon per te che hai la libertà di mostrarti in foto su wa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non riesco a quotare le tue risposte in rosso al mio post, fa niente, le richiamo.

In primo luogo, non vedo cosa una separata, libera, abbia da temere in particolare dalla moglie tradita. Sempre che non vada lei a chiamarla in causa, ovviamente: in tal caso mi posso aspettare una reazione, certo. Però se sono libera, e occasionalmente mi scopo uno impegnato... Direi che lui ha da temere, io no. O cavolate, a meno di andare sul penale 

Ragion per cui non sentirei la necessità di blindare profili o w.a.

Sul secondo punto... Tendenzialmente ti do' ragione. Sono separata, e non ho certo come massima aspirazione nella vita quella di fare la terza. Però non escludo a priori che possa capitare: con un bimbo piccolo e una esperienza matrimoniale non certo edificante, alla mia età, e' certamente più facile incappare nello sposato che abbia voglia di una parentesi, del resto attualmente di pensare a un impegno con un altro uomo io non ce l'ho manco per le balle. 
Per questo parlavo di  "svago".


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Ti do la buonanotte alle 23 con tanti bacini e poi tu vedi che sono connessa a mezzanotte, poi online per mezz'ora (non con te), poi alle 2 di notte. Al mattino accedo alle 7 ma ti do il buongiorno alle 8 dicendoti che mi sono appena svegliata. Esempio.
> 
> Per la mia esperienza gli amanti sono molto più gelosi dei coniugi.


Ma questi sono anche amanti paranoici.
Uno può pensare di andare a dormire e poi non riuscire o ricevere un messaggio da un familiare.
Ci mancherebbe che un amante dovesse controllare a questo livello.
Roba da chiudere immediatamente.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Oddio! Io pensavo a un eventuale reazione del marito non mi ha sfiorato l'idea dell'amante geloso
> Io mi collego anche alle 4 del mattino per litigare con mio figlio, pensa che pensieri gli darei:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Dopodichè un amante che mi chiede spiegazioni sul collegamento wup e non lo fa scherzando credo che non sarebbe la persona giusta per me


Appunto. :up:


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (5 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Oddio! Io pensavo a un eventuale reazione del marito non mi ha sfiorato l'idea dell'amante geloso
> Io mi collego anche alle 4 del mattino per litigare con mio figlio, pensa che pensieri gli darei:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Dopodichè un amante che mi chiede spiegazioni sul collegamento wup e non lo fa scherzando credo che non sarebbe la persona giusta per me


No, ma stavamo parlando di amanti separate


----------



## Foglia (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Ti do la buonanotte alle 23 con tanti bacini e poi tu vedi che sono connessa a mezzanotte, poi online per mezz'ora (non con te), poi alle 2 di notte. Al mattino accedo alle 7 ma ti do il buongiorno alle 8 dicendoti che mi sono appena svegliata. Esempio.
> 
> Per la mia esperienza gli amanti sono molto più gelosi dei coniugi.


Ah occhei. Capito.

L'amante, impegnato, e pure geloso di me libera.

Nono, aria che non fa per me.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> No, ma stavamo parlando di amanti separate


Ma separate sposate o single sei amante. 
Ma ci manca che vieni a chiedermi dei miei collegamenti wup?
Ma ti ritrovi bloccato un nano secondo dopo. Così oltre a non vedere il collegamento non puoi nemmeno contattarmi


----------



## ologramma (5 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma separate sposate o single sei amante.
> Ma ci manca che vieni a chiedermi dei miei collegamenti wup?
> Ma ti ritrovi bloccato un nano secondo dopo. Così oltre a vedere il collegamento non puoi nemmeno contattarmi


direi di più mi cancello


----------



## Foglia (5 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma separate sposate o single sei amante.
> Ma ci manca che vieni a chiedermi dei miei collegamenti wup?
> Ma ti ritrovi bloccato un nano secondo dopo. Così oltre a non vedere il collegamento non puoi nemmeno contattarmi


Ma poi continuo a non capire il nesso coi profili fb e w.a. blindati. Cioè, a voler seguire questo ragionamento  (e cioè che le amanti separate sono le più  "pericolose"..... Ragionamento che in effetti ha un suo fondamento secondo me) al massimo e' il traditore che ci terrà ad essere blindato. Mica la separata. Anzi, se ha velleità di diventare qualcosa in più, al massimo farà di tutto per rendersi visibile. A rigore di logica, almeno della mia...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma poi continuo a non capire il nesso coi profili fb e w.a. blindati. Cioè, a voler seguire questo ragionamento  (e cioè che le amanti separate sono le più  "pericolose"..... Ragionamento che in effetti ha un suo fondamento secondo me) al massimo e' il traditore che ci terrà ad essere blindato. Mica la separata. Anzi, se ha velleità di diventare qualcosa in più, al massimo farà di tutto per rendersi visibile. A rigore di logica, almeno della mia...


il doppio profilo può avere un senso se devi giustificare persone tra gli amici che tuo marito non conosce.
Altrimenti mi sfugge proprio
Se sono separata perchè non posso mettere la mia foto?
insomma qualcosa non mi torna a parte l'amante geloso che mi fa ammazzare dal ridere


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (5 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non riesco a quotare le tue risposte in rosso al mio post, fa niente, le richiamo.
> 
> In primo luogo, non vedo cosa una separata, libera, abbia da temere in particolare dalla moglie tradita. Sempre che non vada lei a chiamarla in causa, ovviamente: in tal caso mi posso aspettare una reazione, certo. Però se sono libera, e occasionalmente mi scopo uno impegnato... Direi che lui ha da temere, io no. O cavolate, a meno di andare sul penale
> 
> Ragion per cui non sentirei la necessità di blindare profili o w.a.


Lui ha da temere e va bene; ma se salta la giostra si va entrambi col qlo per terra. Per queso anche l'amante teme e si nasconde. Almeno questo è quello che vedo, per quello che so e che riguarda persone di cui conosco i movimenti. Poi che non si sia tutti uguali mi pare ovvio.




Cielo ha detto:


> Sul secondo punto... Tendenzialmente ti do' ragione. Sono separata, e non ho certo come massima aspirazione nella vita quella di fare la terza. Però non escludo a priori che possa capitare: con un bimbo piccolo e una esperienza matrimoniale non certo edificante, alla mia età, e' certamente più facile incappare nello sposato che abbia voglia di una parentesi, del resto attualmente di pensare a un impegno con un altro uomo io non ce l'ho manco per le balle.
> Per questo parlavo di  "svago".



A me fanno ridere, anzi cagare è meglio , quelle che vengono mollate per un'altra o mollano perchè scoprono che il marito le tradiva e poi, da separate, finiscono per fare le amanti. Mi pare la rivincita di Pinocchio.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (5 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma poi continuo a non capire il nesso coi profili fb e w.a. blindati. Cioè, a voler seguire questo ragionamento  (e cioè che le amanti separate sono le più  "pericolose"..... Ragionamento che in effetti ha un suo fondamento secondo me) al massimo e' il traditore che ci terrà ad essere blindato. Mica la separata. Anzi, se ha velleità di diventare qualcosa in più, al massimo farà di tutto per rendersi visibile. A rigore di logica, almeno della mia...



No, no, non affermo che le amanti separate siano le più "pericolose" :rotfl:; semmai le più disponibili, anche per mancanza di materia prima, come dicevi tu prima. Lo sposato si s-vende come il pane, si sa


----------



## Foglia (5 Febbraio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> il doppio profilo può avere un senso se devi giustificare persone tra gli amici che tuo marito non conosce.
> Altrimenti mi sfugge proprio
> Se sono separata perchè non posso mettere la mia foto?
> insomma qualcosa non mi torna a parte l'amante geloso che mi fa ammazzare dal ridere


Vabbè. Se hai l'amante separato non è mica poi tanto peregrino il fatto che questo possa arrivare ad ambire a qualcosa in più. Questo lo capisco. Di sicuro se fossi dalla parte della amante libera, direi che le precauzioni starebbero dalla parte di lui, più che altro. Certo: mi atterrei alle sue precauzioni, ad esempio non chiederei l'amicizia su fb. Questo mi pare ovvio. Così come rispetterei le SUE, appunto, di precauzioni. Di certo non andrei a blindare il mio profilo, o w.a., o in generale a modificare le mie modalità comunicative.

Sul fatto di creare canali "esclusivi" di comunicazione, quello e' però un altro paio di maniche. Spererei bene di avere altri contatti, oltre a lui.

Poi parlo io che non ho ne fb ne' w.a. eh...


----------



## Nocciola (5 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Vabbè. Se hai l'amante separato non è mica poi tanto peregrino il fatto che questo possa arrivare ad ambire a qualcosa in più. Questo lo capisco. Di sicuro se fossi dalla parte della amante libera, direi che le precauzioni starebbero dalla parte di lui, più che altro. Certo: mi atterrei alle sue precauzioni, ad esempio non chiederei l'amicizia su fb. Questo mi pare ovvio. Così come rispetterei le SUE, appunto, di precauzioni. Di certo non andrei a blindare il mio profilo, o w.a., o in generale a modificare le mie modalità comunicative.
> 
> Sul fatto di creare canali "esclusivi" di comunicazione, quello e' però un altro paio di maniche. Spererei bene di avere altri contatti, oltre a lui.
> 
> Poi parlo io che non ho ne fb ne' w.a. eh...


quoto
Sulla prima parte chiarirei da subito però


----------



## Foglia (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Lui ha da temere e va bene; ma se salta la giostra si va entrambi col qlo per terra. Per queso anche l'amante teme e si nasconde. Almeno questo è quello che vedo, per quello che so e che riguarda persone di cui conosco i movimenti. Poi che non si sia tutti uguali mi pare ovvio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boh...
Ti ricordi un tempo Foglia? 

Non ho lasciato in quanto tradita, almeno non in quel senso.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (5 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh...
> Ti ricordi un tempo Foglia?
> 
> Non ho lasciato in quanto tradita, almeno non in quel senso.


Sei Foglia???


----------



## Foglia (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Sei Foglia???


Si. Mi sono separata.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (5 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Si. Mi sono separata.


Ma ciao


----------



## Foglia (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Ma ciao


Ciao


----------



## spleen (5 Febbraio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Si. Mi sono separata.


Lo sospettavo....


----------



## disincantata (5 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Lui ha da temere e va bene; ma se salta la giostra si va entrambi col qlo per terra. Per queso anche l'amante teme e si nasconde. Almeno questo è quello che vedo, per quello che so e che riguarda persone di cui conosco i movimenti. Poi che non si sia tutti uguali mi pare ovvio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Io non la chiamerei rivincita, se sono separate.  Il problema e' che non e' tanto facile trovare uomini,  interessanti, e  liberi ancora meno, se parliamo di una relazione.  Mica e' una colpa essere state lasciate o tradite.  
E comunque, quello che magari hai pensato e praticato per una vita, la fedelta', dopo ti appare un 'sacrificio' inutile, visto che gli altri se ne sono ampiamente fregati.  
Io non le trovo affatto patetiche, sono scelte. E vale anche per gli uomini separati.


----------



## Foglia (6 Febbraio 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Lo sospettavo....


Ah si?


----------



## Foglia (6 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io non la chiamerei rivincita, se sono separate.  Il problema e' che non e' tanto facile trovare uomini,  interessanti, e  liberi ancora meno, se parliamo di una relazione.  Mica e' una colpa essere state lasciate o tradite.
> E comunque, quello che magari hai pensato e praticato per una vita, la fedelta', dopo ti appare un 'sacrificio' inutile, visto che gli altri se ne sono ampiamente fregati.
> Io non le trovo affatto patetiche, sono scelte. E vale anche per gli uomini separati.


Quoto.

Ma quello che volevo dire, nel mio caso specifico, trovandomi nella condizione di separata, e' che se mi domandassero se posso escludere categoricamente l'ipotesi di finire a letto con uno sposato.... Beh, la risposta è no. E non mi e' mai capitato sino ad ora. Però non posso evitare di fare una foto del mio attuale status: separata, con un bimbo piccolo. Credo che per i prossimi decenni (si..  DECENNI ) mi guarderò bene dal trovarmi un altro a cui stirare le camicie  (si lo so di essere cinica). E allora o scelgo la castità a vita, oppure qualcuno che condivida l'assenza di un progetto. Requisito che alla mia età fa parte per il 90% degli uomini sposati. Proprio una questione statistica. E allora, tornando a monte, posso dire che CERCARE quello sposato non fa parte del mio modo di essere, che spero bene in ogni caso  (e non ci voglio proprio finire) di non pendere mai dalle labbra di uno per il quale sono e resto un ritaglio. Però .... Se mi dovesse capitare  (e sottolineo che non lo vado appositamente cercando) uno con cui condividere volentieri quelli che anzitutto sono i ritagli del MIO tempo... Beh. Non mi sento proprio di dire  "mai nella vita". Ecco, il senso era questo, con la premessa che non vorrei mai che fosse un motivo di vita, ma uno svago. Come entrare in focacceria ogni tanto per comprare il pane, e lasciarsi ingolosire dalla pizzetta appena sfornata... Con tutto che oggettivamente non ci sono predisposta, anzi mi faccio fin troppe pippe mentali. Un tempo però ero più rigorosa: ora se dovessi chiedermi "perché no?" (e non più  "no, perché....") credo che i maggiori scrupoli di coscienza se li dovrebbe fare quello impegnato. Che se li supera, ad una certa l'affar mio si tradurrebbe giusto nel non dargli un ruolo che anzitutto non cerco, e che comunque non dovrebbe avere.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (6 Febbraio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io rei rivincita, se sono separate.  Il problema e' che non e' tanto facile trovare uomini,  interessanti, e  liberi ancora meno, se parliamo di una relazione.  Mica e' una colpa essere state lasciate o tradite.
> E comunque, quello che magari hai pensato e praticato per una vita, la fedelta', dopo ti appare un 'sacrificio' inutile, visto che gli altri se ne sono ampiamente fregati.
> Io non le trovo affatto patetiche, sono scelte. E vale anche per gli uomini separati.


Disi, rispetto ogni scelta ma ovviamente parlo per come mi sentirei io, per l'immagine nella quale mi specchierei se mi ritrovassi dopo aver sputato sangue per un tradimento subito, a varcare la soglia di un  motel, ad incontrare una persona di straforo in un parcheggio, ad aspettare che la moglie sia in bagno per un messaggio, etc etc. Sai che ho vissuto abbondantemente tutto ciò  nel mio precedente matrimonio (due storie clandestine di due anni ciascuna)  quindi so di cosa parlo, ma di consapevolezza dei danni che seguono certi comportamenti  non ne avevo molta: ero innamorata e contava solo soddisfare i miei bisogni. Nel mio matrimonio attuale non è mai stato un sacrificio non tradire; se cosi fosse stato mi farei qualche domanda. Sto con lui perchè è lui che amo e voglio, non altri. 

Non è una colpa essere lasciati o traditi, ma io mi sentirei stupida a ripercorrere certi sentieri in senso contrario. Io. Adesso. Per altri può essere determinante per riequilibrarsi, lo capisco, ma trovo che sia un modo per apporre la croce definitiva sulla relazione anche se ancora in vita ufficialmente. Io credo ancora nella mia storia e in lui, anche se ora le orecchie dritte ce l'ho sempre (come lui del resto).
Cosa possa succedere in futuro non lo so 






Cielo ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Ma quello che volevo dire, nel mio caso specifico, trovandomi nella condizione di separata, e' che se mi domandassero se posso escludere categoricamente l'ipotesi di finire a letto con uno sposato.... Beh, la risposta è no. E non mi e' mai capitato sino ad ora. Però non posso evitare di fare una foto del mio attuale status: separata, con un bimbo piccolo. Credo che per i prossimi decenni (si..  DECENNI ) mi guarderò bene dal trovarmi un altro a cui stirare le camicie  (si lo so di essere cinica). E allora o scelgo la castità a vita, oppure qualcuno che condivida l'assenza di un progetto. Requisito che alla mia età fa parte per il 90% degli uomini sposati. Proprio una questione statistica. E allora, tornando a monte, posso dire che CERCARE quello sposato non fa parte del mio modo di essere, che spero bene in ogni caso  (e non ci voglio proprio finire) di non pendere mai dalle labbra di uno per il quale sono e resto un ritaglio. Però .... Se mi dovesse capitare  (e sottolineo che non lo vado appositamente cercando) uno con cui condividere volentieri quelli che anzitutto sono i ritagli del MIO tempo... Beh. Non mi sento proprio di dire  "mai nella vita". Ecco, il senso era questo, con la premessa che non vorrei mai che fosse un motivo di vita, ma uno svago. Come entrare in focacceria ogni tanto per comprare il pane, e lasciarsi ingolosire dalla pizzetta appena sfornata... Con tutto che oggettivamente non ci sono predisposta, anzi mi faccio fin troppe pippe mentali. Un tempo però ero più rigorosa: ora se dovessi chiedermi "perché no?" (e non più  "no, perché....") credo che i maggiori scrupoli di coscienza se li dovrebbe fare quello impegnato. Che se li supera, ad una certa l'affar mio si tradurrebbe giusto nel non dargli un ruolo che anzitutto non cerco, e che comunque non dovrebbe avere.


A me questa cosa di considerare le relazioni alla stregua di uno svago qualsiasi  fa inorridire, che ti devo dire. Come dire non vado a puttane o gigolò perchè la storiella clandestina è gratis. Scopare per scopare, va bene, per uomini e donne uguale,  lo capisco. Solo che per me non è cosi. Sarebbe umiliante, mi sentirei sfigata al quadrato. Non giudico, dico di me, e mi piace il confronto da posizioni diverse.


----------



## disincantata (8 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Disi, rispetto ogni scelta ma ovviamente parlo per come mi sentirei io, per l'immagine nella quale mi specchierei se mi ritrovassi dopo aver sputato sangue per un tradimento subito, a varcare la soglia di un  motel, ad incontrare una persona di straforo in un parcheggio, ad aspettare che la moglie sia in bagno per un messaggio, etc etc. Sai che ho vissuto abbondantemente tutto ciò  nel mio precedente matrimonio (due storie clandestine di due anni ciascuna)  quindi so di cosa parlo, ma di consapevolezza dei danni che seguono certi comportamenti  non ne avevo molta: ero innamorata e contava solo soddisfare i miei bisogni. Nel mio matrimonio attuale non è mai stato un sacrificio non tradire; se cosi fosse stato mi farei qualche domanda. Sto con lui perchè è lui che amo e voglio, non altri.
> 
> Non è una colpa essere lasciati o traditi, ma io mi sentirei stupida a ripercorrere certi sentieri in senso contrario. Io. Adesso. Per altri può essere determinante per riequilibrarsi, lo capisco, ma trovo che sia un modo per apporre la croce definitiva sulla relazione anche se ancora in vita ufficialmente. Io credo ancora nella mia storia e in lui, anche se ora le orecchie dritte ce l'ho sempre (come lui del resto).
> Cosa possa succedere in futuro non lo so
> ...


IO non metterei lo scopare come desidero principale,quella e' la conseguenza, sono be diverse le motivazioni per cui una persona separata puo' finire per avere una relazione con uno impegnato, se per vari motivi diventano amici intimi, soprattutto da parte di chi e' libero.

Solo aver qualcuno che ti pensa,ti chiama, si preoccupa di te,  ti abbraccia, e' importante. Più  del sesso. Una persona sola ha quasi sempre bisogno di avere una persona a cui pensare con affetto.  E' diverso per chi e' impegnato,  poi dipende dal tipo di matrimonio che ha.  Qui se ne sentono tanti che  a casa sono solo buoni amici.  C'e' di tutto.  Un'ex forumista e' stata amante per oltre 10 anni, e lui era solo fidanzato con l'altra, che poi ha sposato.  Eppure per anni era sicura che avrebbe lasciato l'altra per lei.


----------



## kikko64 (8 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Alcune amanti che conosco hanno profili inaccessibili, sai di queli che devi avere un milione di filtri e controllare tutto. Salvo averne uno ufficiale per i popolo di parenti e amici "normali"


Penso che continuerò a non avere un profilo FB ... né vero, né falso ...

Una volta qualcuno mi disse "se non sei su FB non esisti" ... ecco ... io non esisto e mi va benissimo così.


----------



## Foglia (8 Febbraio 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Penso che continuerò a non avere un profilo FB ... né vero, né falso ...
> 
> Una volta qualcuno mi disse "se non sei su FB non esisti" ... ecco ... io non esisto e mi va benissimo così.


La penso come te


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2018)

Io penso che come tutte le cose dipende dall'uso che se ne fa
Io ho fb, blindatissimo. E' un modo come un altro per condividere pensieri, foto, ecc ecc con amici.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (9 Febbraio 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Penso che le amanti le riconosci da come si pongono in whatsapp.


Io, invece, riconosco chi chatta con l'amante (uomo o donna che sia) dalla postura che assume con il cellulare in mano, quando è in treno, in metropolitana, in macchina da solo/a e non teme di essere visto/a da chi potrebbe controllarli.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (9 Febbraio 2018)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Penso che continuerò a non avere un profilo FB ... né vero, né falso ...
> 
> Una volta qualcuno mi disse "se non sei su FB non esisti" ... ecco ... io non esisto e mi va benissimo così.


Anch'io non ho facebook e ti assicuro che esisto! 
Certo, devo ammettere che oggi come oggi devi potertelo "permettere" di non avere facebook:.
Infatti:
 1) I giovani devono averlo per forza; i loro gruppi di amici si scambiano informazioni e si danno appuntamento tramite facebook. E facebook è sicuramente un modo comodo per cominciare a scambiare due chiacchere con un amico/amica che ti piace.
2) Certe figure professionali non possono farne a meno.
3) E' ormai necessario per chi vuole fare politica, soprattutto antisistema.


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Io, invece, riconosco chi chatta con l'amante (uomo o donna che sia) dalla postura che assume con il cellulare in mano, quando è in treno, in metropolitana, in macchina da solo/a e non teme di essere visto/a da chi potrebbe controllarli.


a sì è come fanno?


----------



## kikko64 (9 Febbraio 2018)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Anch'io non ho facebook e ti assicuro che esisto!
> Certo, devo ammettere che oggi come oggi devi potertelo "permettere" di non avere facebook:.
> Infatti:
> 1) I giovani devono averlo per forza; i loro gruppi di amici si scambiano informazioni e si danno appuntamento tramite facebook. E facebook è sicuramente un modo comodo per cominciare a scambiare due chiacchere con un amico/amica che ti piace.
> ...


1) io NON sono giovane ... le persone che mi "piacciono" cerco di conoscerle di persona ... poi, una volta conosciute, al limite uso whatsapp per rimanere in contatto ...
2) nel mio lavoro FB non è affatto necessario ... anzi
3) Non faccio politica nè pro nè anti sistema

L'unico social dove ho un profilo (professionale) è LinkedIn, e devo ammettere che funziona ... tutte le offerte di lavoro degli ultimi anni sono arrivate da lì ...  ultimamante sono anche parecchie.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (9 Febbraio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a sì è come fanno?


eh... tutta una postura, uno sguardo intensamente interessato...


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2018)

Penso che la presunzione di sapere cosa pensano gli altri da come guardano il cellulare o di sapere come usano fb e perché è solo presunzione.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (13 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Penso che la presunzione di sapere cosa pensano gli altri da come guardano il cellulare o di sapere come usano fb e perché è solo presunzione.


Questa donna mi ama! :rotfl:


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (21 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Penso che la presunzione di sapere cosa pensano gli altri da come guardano il cellulare o di sapere come usano fb e perché è solo presunzione.


Eh si, si pres-ume


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (21 Febbraio 2018)

Pensiero di oggi, suffragato da eventi extra famiglia:

imparare a non dare le perle ai porci. Perle intese come disponibilità, onestà intellettuale, umanità e sincerità. Perchè se si danno perle ai maiali non bisogna aspettarsi che ne facciano una collana e se la mettano al collo, ma solo che le confondano con le ghiande di cui si nutrono solitamente rotolandosi nel fango e che le ingoieranno insieme ad esse. Fine del pensiero.


----------

